
Maryland Recalls 8k Real ID Driver’s Licenses - Alupis
https://baltimore.cbslocal.com/2019/08/15/8000-real-id-drivers-licenses-recalled/
======
bradknowles
In what way are they faulty?

In what way are the people with these licenses the ones that should have to be
inconvenienced by having it confiscated?

